# BJJ present



## The Kidd (Jan 18, 2007)

Just thought I would tell on myself to give everyone a good laugh. While rolling in BJJ class tuesday night caught an inadvertant elbow to the eye, so now I have a pretty good shiner. Came to work today (yesterday was a snow day) and obviously had quite a few questions, several people thought I got sassy with my wife and she took care of me and the kids that I work with thought I got into a fight. Some people who know I do MA I told, some I just laughed and made a joke about my clumsiness, and others I just ignored.
I do have to say that was the funnest Black Eye I have ever gotten!


----------



## BJJMichigan (Jan 23, 2007)

Hehe welcome to the club of "hard knocks and locks". I can relate to your "shiner" as I too have had to market to physician offices with a deep mat burn on the side of face. Just happens some times I guess.


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 23, 2007)

I know I go again tonight and am wondering what is in store for my body.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 26, 2007)

I got a shiner from a heel to the eye. Tried to arm-bar me and instead of putting his foot beside my head it puts it right in my eye. I also caught a wrist to the bridge of my nose, just the right spot gave me half black circles under both my eyes.

B


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 26, 2007)

Once, in a Muay Thai school both my wife and I were involved in, I got a knee to the eye from here.  I kept bragging about how she did it to me and it emarassed the hell out of her. Well worth it!

Jeff


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 26, 2007)

Well I did not get another black eye last class I thought I was going to be turned into a pretzel. Our regular instructor was out so he invited one of Carlos Machado's Black Belts to come in and guest teach. We go thru some drills, work on a few escapes, then roll a little bit. At the end to answer someones question he looks at me and says "Lets roll" my first thought was "wow I feel very honored he would choose me" my next thought was "Oh my God I am terrified and I am going to be turned into a pretzel" I am thinking of that scene in Rocky where Rocky is telling Adrienne that no one has gone the distance with Apollo and all he wants to do is go the distance. My goal was to not get embarassed and tapped out in the first 10 seconds. We had to end the roll because class ended, I did not get submitted, now do I think he took it easy and toyed with me, sure, but I like to fantasize that I countered everyone of his moves and I pushed him (yeah right! also is it against some Man Law to fantasize about rolling around with another man?)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 26, 2007)

Well bruised, battered and sometimes sore all go hand in hand
when you are rolling alot.  Recently I got together with some
old BJJ friends and when we were rolling I got the mount and 
a collar choke.  So then I used my head as a third point of 
balance and walla I may have finalized the choke but my forehead
had quite a bit of skin ripped off in the process. (serious mat burn)
That one took about a month to heal up.


----------

